# Rwanda's genocide trials to end



## Saigon (Jun 18, 2012)

The end of an error...but an example of visionary and usual (albeit sometimes faulted) justice all the same. 

Rwanda's community courts, known as gacaca, have finished their work, after 10 years of trying those accused of involvement in the 1994 genocide.

The courts were set up to speed up the prosecution of hundreds of thousands of genocide suspects awaiting trial.

Human rights group say the gacaca fell well short of international legal standards.

About 65% of the close to two million people tried have been found guilty, according to latest government figures.

BBC News - Rwanda 'gacaca' genocide courts finish work

Let's hope the healing process for this magical country can no take the next step, towards forgiveness and working together.


----------



## Artevelde (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon said:


> The end of an error...but an example of visionary and usual (albeit sometimes faulted) justice all the same.
> 
> Rwanda's community courts, known as gacaca, have finished their work, after 10 years of trying those accused of involvement in the 1994 genocide.
> 
> ...



That is completely impossible under the current regime which is highly repressive and has been using the genocide from day one as an excuse to perpetuate its dictatorial rule.


----------



## waltky (Jun 7, 2014)

20 years after the Rwandan genocide...

*Rwanda 20 years on: the tragic testimony of the children of rape*
_7 Jun 2014: Two decades after the 1994 genocide, a television journalist returns to hear the extraordinary testimony of women who were raped during the violence  and of the children born as a result_


> When Josiane Nizomfura was 12, she wanted to get a glimpse of her father, so she sneaked out of school and went to the public trial where her mother was testifying against him for rape.  Levine Mukasakufu had never told Josiane the circumstances of her birth. "I couldn't face it, so she found out from the neighbours," she said. Levine  a tiny, delicate woman like a brightly coloured bird in her traditional wrap skirt  is one of the half a million women raped during Rwanda's 1994 genocide, when the country's ethnic Hutus, under orders from their leaders, tried to wipe out the minority Tutsis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 8, 2016)

Two former Rwandan mayors sentenced to life in prison for 1994 genocide...
*



*
*French court sentences Rwandan mayors to life in prison for 1994 genocide*
_July 7, 2016  -- Two former Rwandan mayors received life imprisonment sentences Thursday for their roles in a 1994 genocide in which they were found to be responsible for the deaths of 2,000 people._


> Tito Barahira, 65, and Octavien Ngenzi, 58, each a former mayor of Kabarondo, Rwanda, heard their sentences announced in Paris' Cour D'Assises. The ruling followed an eight-week trial on charges of genocide and crimes against humanity. Each denied the charges.  The men were accused of organizing a massacre, by Hutu tribe extremists, of members of the Tutsi tribe, who sought refuge in a Kabarondo church. Survivors of the assault testified at the trial, with stories of killings by machetes and guns.  More than 800,000 people died in Rwanda during the genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

